# Ethmostigmus rubripes spinosus (India)



## Draiman (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome looking, eh?


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks amazing :clap:


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 13, 2010)

very nice!!!! I'm guessing about 6 - 7 inches?

btw, with your luck, i wouldn't be surprise if that thing is gravid.


----------



## Draiman (Oct 13, 2010)

KyuZo said:


> very nice!!!! I'm guessing about 6 - 7 inches?
> 
> btw, with your luck, i wouldn't be surprise if that thing is gravid.


Oh nah, I think this is a smaller species. This one is no bigger than 4 inches. They definitely make up for that in terms of coloration though, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## ophiophagus (Oct 13, 2010)

That is pretty bitchin. I don't recall seeing any pedes from india on the market. Nice pic up!


----------



## JanPhilip (Oct 13, 2010)

congrats on a nother great looking species. Gotta love dark/blackish pedes :drool:


----------



## Draiman (Oct 13, 2010)

ophiophagus said:


> That is pretty bitchin. I don't recall seeing any pedes from india on the market. Nice pic up!


I'm not in the US, so it's a different market 



JanPhilip said:


> congrats on a nother great looking species. Gotta love dark/blackish pedes :drool:


Oh yeah, I'm loving the blue pleural membrane and jet black body. If only they were a little bigger


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 13, 2010)

Draiman said:


> If only they were a little bigger


and you're not complaining?!? LOL!!!!!! just messing with you man:}


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 13, 2010)

Look at those huge spiracles


----------



## beetleman (Oct 13, 2010)

:clap:that's a beauty alright


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 13, 2010)

Coooool, I like the build around the head, kind of hefty looking, nice solid color on that one.  Somebody, I think it was "Steven", had an Ethmostigmus that was prob around 7 inches, solid blue legs, can't find the old pic, it was crawling on his hand.  With your luck, it'll prob lay eggs tomorrow:razz:


----------



## Steven (Oct 14, 2010)

nice addition !
used to have them too, but i guess i've kept them too warm or too dry, as far as i remember they are from a totaly different region then Sc.hardwickei, more mountain habitats. mine also burried alot, but maybe they were searching for more humidity and cooler places ?

good luck with them, i always fancy totally black colored inverts 

@Todd
yep that was i,... those were Ethmostigmus from Kenia with the solid blue legs and brown body,... they were LARGE ! never seen those specific colorforms or size again in the hobby.


----------



## micheldied (Oct 15, 2010)

What a thicky! 
Beautiful pede!


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Oct 17, 2010)

I didn't know this spp...

Thaks for sharing, and of course, nice addition!

Cheers
Carles


----------



## J Morningstar (Oct 18, 2010)

Steven said:


> nice addition !
> used to have them too, but i guess i've kept them too warm or too dry, as far as i remember they are from a totaly different region then Sc.hardwickei, more mountain habitats. mine also burried alot, but maybe they were searching for more humidity and cooler places ?
> 
> good luck with them, i always fancy totally black colored inverts
> ...


Steven, I loved those, I had 3 people in Africa looking for them, none ever got one. >>>>too bad breeding prodgects weren't as predictable then.


----------

